

A Signal/Collect Framework - yawniek
http://www.ifi.uzh.ch/ddis/research/sc

======
yawniek
paper:
[http://www.ifi.uzh.ch/pax/uploads/pdf/publication/1450/Signa...](http://www.ifi.uzh.ch/pax/uploads/pdf/publication/1450/SignalCollect.pdf)

